# Out-Of-State Lake Erie Bass Poachers Nabbed



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

05/07/10 Three Tennessee men and three Georgia men could pay a hefty price for poaching activities on Lake Erie.More...

More...


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

complete morons, I hope the judge makes an example out of them all


----------

